# Bride"s Candid Moments



## Wyjid (May 16, 2008)

Just a couple of candid shots i liked. the toning went funny when i uploaded the second one, it should look more like the first.


----------



## tinkerbell50404 (May 17, 2008)

WOW! Those came out really nice, I love the tones.  Did you apply any film grain?


----------



## Wyjid (May 17, 2008)

no it's natural. i did a lot of work on curves, and that brought out the grain as the contrast increased. thank you very much.


----------



## notelliot (May 18, 2008)

lot's of emotion captured in those two. B&G must be happy with them.


----------



## Wyjid (May 18, 2008)

i hope so, they haven't seen them yet.


----------



## RowmyF (May 18, 2008)

I don't quite get what the first shot is?? 

The second has a lot of emotion, but the photo is just too dark imho


----------



## Wyjid (May 18, 2008)

They are both dark. what do you mean about the first one? that you can't see it? or that you don't understand why it was taken? it's the bride comforting a little girl that was tired and sad. i wanted them dark, if you can't acctually see the top image, your screen may be set a bit low. The prints are just right. 
thanks for the comments. glad you liked them.


----------

